# [RISOLTO] AutoMount Hdd esterno Usb

## Karhot87

Ciao a tutti, ho questo piccolo problema con una macchina con gentoo e un hdd usb esterno. L'hdd funziona benissimo l'unico problema è che non riesco a farlo montare in automatico all'avvio del pc. Ho provato ad usare fstab, ma dopo aver visto che non funzionava e dopo aver letto che è sconsigliato per hdd esterni ho cambiato strada. Ho installato hal, e creato la cartella /media, ma niente, forse devo configurare qualcosa che non so. 

Il sistema è un piccolo server, e non c'e installato nessun ambiente grafico, quindi niente gnome-automoun ecc...

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte.Last edited by Karhot87 on Tue May 11, 2010 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

mi pare che con fstab non sempre funziona perchè l'hdd usb non è ancora pronto a quel punto del processo di boot, mi pare che esista una qualche opzione da passare al kernel, oppure puoi semplicemente aggiungere il comando mount /dev/tuohdd al file /etc/conf.d/local.start   :Wink: 

----------

## n0t

ma è un sistema nohal / xorg180?

Ho letto per il forum, io non uso la xorg18, che in questo caso dovresti tipo emergere udisks

----------

## Karhot87

Ho provato ad inserire mount .... in local.start ma non funziona. Mi sono accorto di una cosa però: quando il pc si avvia non riesco a montare neanche manualmente l'hdd, mount mi dice che il disco o è già montato o è in uso. In dmesg ho notato questi errori:

```

[    7.865205] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Seagate  External Drive        PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    7.865818] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    7.866919] usb-storage: device scan complete

[    7.875140] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    7.876312] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    7.876335] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00

[    7.876347] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    7.878171] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    7.878193]  sda: sda1

[    7.891423] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    7.891443] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    7.901797] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    7.902463] usb 1-1: uevent

[    7.910867] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    8.279584] EXT3 FS on hdc3, internal journal

[    9.554996] device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.555089] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.570738] device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.570755] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.585357] device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.585374] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.588489] device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.588505] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.609451] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.609469] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.626726] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.626742] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.638501] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.638519] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.648349] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.648366] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.669786] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.669803] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.674369] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.674386] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.696596] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.696613] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.701251] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.701268] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.705911] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.705928] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.719381] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.719400] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.724238] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.724255] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    9.740729] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    9.740747] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[   11.574195] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   11.574505] EXT3 FS on hdc4, internal journal

[   11.574524] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[   11.705302] Adding 1060280k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1060280k 

[   14.559637] udevd used greatest stack depth: 6132 bytes left

[   29.815708] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[   39.922039] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   46.436550] usb usb2: uevent

[   46.437006] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[   46.437732] usb usb3: uevent

[   46.438205] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[   46.438870] usb usb4: uevent

[   46.439475] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[   46.440249] usb usb1: uevent

[   46.440680] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[   46.440929] usb 1-1: uevent

[   46.441411] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

```

sda1 + l'hdd in questione. L'unico modo una volta riavviato il pc di montare l'hdd è spegnerlo manualmente e riaccenderlo.

Adesso provo ad emergere udisks e faccio ulteriori prove

Rileggendo meglio il dmesg  sembra che l'errore di device-mapper non si riferisca all'hdd usb ma ad una partizione dell'hdd primario

----------

## k01

come fa ad essere già montato? magari hai combinato qualcosa con hal, controlla cosa restituisce mount senza opzioni

----------

## Karhot87

Mount dice che non è montato, sembra che all'avvio vada storto qualcosa quando il sistema prova a montare l'hdd cosi da farlo risultare occupato ma non montato.

----------

## k01

se usi il comando mount in local.start in fstab non devi mettere l'opzione auto, ma al massimo noauto

----------

## Karhot87

Io adesso ho tolto sia la riga in fstab che in local.start e ho tolto hal da rc-update, ma all'avvio del pc se provo a montare manualmente l'hdd ottengo:

```
mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/seagate/ busy

```

----------

## Karhot87

Credo di aver trovato la soluzione. Sembra che evms teneva occupato l'hdd. Ho inserito in local.start

```
mount /dev/evms/sda1 /mnt/seagate
```

e all'avvio l'hdd era montato.

----------

